# billystix texas waderstix "free rod ' contest get your entry in now



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

hi guy's
it's time for the free billystix custom rod giveaway!!
starting today 2--21-& ending on - 3-06 i will pick a winner of the free 
:texasflag texas waderstix that i will be giving away to some lucky angler
also i will picking from the entry's at random angeler's that will be picked for a chance to get thier own custom texas waderstix built for $160 .
to be selected for the low price on the custom rod build you must enter this code " stix ' this will tell me that you are intreasted in being selected to have a custom waderstix built at the low price.and i will take a look at your post and pick at random at least 6 angler's possibly more.
all entry's will go into the hat for the free "texas waderstix"
i have just recieved quite a lot of stock so i am ready for the up coming warm weather.
enjoy the contest and if i can be of any help in your rod selection feel free to give me a shout, looking forward to working with you on your next build, please take a minute to visit the owners club on 2 cool and feel free to join also visit me at www.billystix.com
later
stix


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

Stix. I feel lucky


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm in for a stix 

I never owned one. I heard a lot of good things about the stix. Some of my buddies are thinking about getting one stix.
I had a lot of Gloomis rods in the past and would love to see if the stix beats the loomis.

I want to thank Mr Stix in advance for this generous giveaway contest to 2coolers.


----------



## TeenWader (Oct 1, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

i need a stix


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm down......


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Would love to have one!


----------



## CRC (May 18, 2011)

I want a Stix!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

I want a Stix.Count me in Billy.I appreciate you kindness to even have contests like this giving away your art.


----------



## Dharbaugh (Jan 9, 2012)

I would love to have one of your stix. So STIX!!!!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

I picked up a stix for my wife last year....sure like to have one also. Thanks for the chance Billy!!!


----------



## jonbucky (Sep 10, 2011)

*Count me in*

That is one good looking STIX!!! Thanks for the chance


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

over here!


----------



## Hesser (Jan 23, 2012)

I want a STIX, thanks for your support.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ill take another


-mac-


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

I could Lways use another stix!


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

I have always heard great things about your stix and great service could really use a new rod! Thanks for the oppertunity billy!!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

count me in Billy


----------



## corndog74 (Apr 27, 2011)

I would love one!


----------



## Phat-Tuesday (Feb 18, 2012)

I sure would love one Billy,count me in for a new Stix!


----------



## ttufish (Jun 26, 2010)

In!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Count me in! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Only thing better than the stix I'm getting would be winning another one for free


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

I just thought of something. I would love this deal, "Paying one stix for $160 and winning another stix for free".


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

Just can't have too many BILLYSTIX


----------



## bayskout (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Fishinista (Jan 24, 2011)

*"stix'*

Fish for Life, Stix for Fish, Stix for Life!


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

Hook me up


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Sign me up Billy!


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it's about time I started throwing a STIX....!!!


----------



## flounderbob (Oct 28, 2011)

*"Stix"*

"Stix", Yes, I need another custom Wader Stix.
Billy, Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

im in billy


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Pick me! Yoohoo, over here! Pick me!


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll eventually win one of these hopefully. Count me in!!! Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

Stix. Put me in it's about time for me a new on I might have a good idea on a new lay out


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

Stix put me down for one


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

I would love to have a Texas Wader Stix.
Secret Code: " stix '


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm in!!!! Stix!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ol billy builds some sweet rods


-mac-


----------



## nitsujnitsuj (Mar 24, 2009)

stix me up please!


----------



## fishntx62 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice "Stix'


----------



## Brghunter (Oct 23, 2011)

Never owned a custom anything. Would love to have a stix.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm in Billy


----------



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

I want a Stix!


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

Stix


----------



## texasdave (Aug 15, 2005)

*Stix*

I could use one of those pretty stix.

Texasdave


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Please count me in.


----------



## Scootster (Aug 3, 2010)

I would love a custom rod. Count me in.


----------



## puma409 (Dec 8, 2011)

" STIX" one aside for me.


----------



## acj12501 (Sep 2, 2010)

Stix......Im in, Thanks Billy


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Just got a Billy "Stix" and would love to win or buy another. 

"Stix them up"


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

ditto! 
id love to have me my first high quality custom rod! im in!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Stix me up McDaniel!


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Stix for sure!


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

*2 stix for $160 !!!*

I'd take that deal......:bounce:


----------



## rockport_reds (Oct 8, 2011)

Stix, count me in for the $160 rod


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Mr. Stix...I definitely want to win one. I gave away my chance to get one at a discounted price awhile back when I was drawn and really would like you to build me a UH rod.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

This is my time to shine. Bring it on !


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

In! Stix!


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

Stix me, please!


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Stix por favor


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

stix count me in


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't ever win these things, but It's a free shot so I'm in.


----------



## shill3 (Aug 12, 2011)

Stix. I'm in.


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm in! I need to replace my old one.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

As always count me in Billy, good on ya!!!


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

*stix*

Ill try a stix


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Im in! My son would love a Stix!


----------



## texascorky1 (Mar 15, 2007)

in need of a new stix,have yet to get one maybe luck will be on my side this go round,count me in


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Put my name in stix, thanks :cheers:


----------



## marksemmler (Jul 16, 2004)

Stix it is


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in the market for a new rod. Count me in on STIX.


----------



## Baystealth 2230 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm all in!!!!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*I love my billystix, thanks for all you do Billy.*
*add my name to the hat,might get lucky.*


----------



## lairdoglencairn (Aug 26, 2011)

Always have an eye out for a custom at a good price - stix!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Put me in Billy.....If I win I will also purchase an addional one


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

would love to have one.


----------



## aaron9578 (Aug 15, 2005)

Count me in as well. Thanks!


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Stix here!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity to win one of the best looking rods I've ever seen! I love your work, BillyStix!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Count me in Billy ! You Rock !


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Stix me up!!! Need some new equipment.


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Another Stix contest! I need a new wading rod desperately before April gets here!


----------



## BMFO (Sep 28, 2011)

March 2nd is my birthday Billy so a Stix would be a nice present!!!


----------



## srvfin (Aug 1, 2011)

You are too kind sir.... Please enter me in the "free" stix contest!!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## G Myers (May 23, 2011)

Yes sir....Sign me up for the STIX!!!!!


----------



## basshunter (May 22, 2010)

Put in in for the win!!!


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

Love to get my hands on a stix!


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

Count me in. Does it help that it was my birthday this past friday???


----------



## DrumRunSteve (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks. Count me in.


----------



## bobbaganoosh (Jun 26, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## jasonkyle (Dec 7, 2010)

I am in


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Count me in. I have one of Billy's rods and it is hands down the best rod I have ever fished with. 

-hook


----------



## Brghunter (Oct 23, 2011)

Stix , stix , stix , stix count me. I won't a stix


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Bring it on Mr. *Stix *man


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

stix , I'm in.


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Billy,

Thank you for supporting Texas and 2Cool. 2 win 1 would be a blessing. 

Das71198


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm in for sure,and by the way Billy I got those Rad decals and then they look killer on my Jeep. Thanks a lot man.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

To win one would be "The Bomb", but if not, I'm still in for a 160.00 "Stix".


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep count me in.


----------



## Troutchaiser (Jan 30, 2011)

Count me in I have never owened a stix love to try.1


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I will try again,thanks for the chance for a great rod.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll Spin for a Spiral!


Thanks.


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey Stix, one of you rods would make a nice birthday present for me. Count me in.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

sure im in tls B stx


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

count me in!

thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

"texas waderstix"


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

STIX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dance:


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Me gusta Stix


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k12 (Feb 4, 2012)

Stix. Im in. Thanks for the chance for a custom rod at a generous price.


----------



## Steady as She Goes (Apr 12, 2010)

Count me in! I'd love to show off a new Stix!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Stix. Iv'e got your A&M 6'6" with a new TE200GT strapped to her waiting for me to get her wet and my wifes hinting of the B Day for her so hook me up. Feedback to come soon on the set up I have now (I freakin hope).


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

I Lyke tha Aggy stix


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm in for a STIX!


----------



## BX21T (Feb 18, 2012)

*Count Me In*

I have never owned a cusom rod and have heard great things about STIX.


----------



## Hobiecat (Jun 21, 2006)

*Stix em up - Billy*

Not a robbery but an entry into another Billystix drawing.

Thanks for the opportunity

:dance:


----------



## Colorado (Jun 24, 2009)

Stix, thanks for all those great looking rods!


----------



## BigWW79 (Jul 12, 2011)

I want a stix!!!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

First picture!! The Aggie stix says it all. I am in for sure!! 
Thanks for the contest


----------



## Texas-Fisherman (Nov 1, 2004)

I need a STIX in my collection, sign me up!


----------



## stan hawkins (Oct 3, 2007)

*2CoolFishing > Saltwater Fishing Forums > General Fishing Discussion > billystix texa*

me, me, me, me. just like my grandkids. count me in...later.:bounce:


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

I want one PLEEEEEEEEESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

i would love one of those STIX, got a new curado in the box waiting for it...thank you for the chance Mr. Billy


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Count me in.


----------



## DrawDown (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd love to give my son one for his first nice fishing rod. Thanks for the opportunity.

James


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Aggie Stix, count me in please


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

*STIX!!!!*

Yo, Sign me up, I need a STIX Fix!!!


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

I want another STIX.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

I have one more slot in my rack for ANOTHER "STIX"!


----------



## BCSurf (Jul 13, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## TexasTrophyFisher (Feb 14, 2012)

Throw my name in there too if you don't mind!


----------



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

*stix*

Count me in, I want to bring one to Looziana!!!


----------



## Tailin Reds (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm In. Stix


----------



## Sea Fox (Oct 7, 2008)

I need one of your stixs, they are a must to have. Thats what I hear...they catch....


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

One lonely reel looking for the perfect stix.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm all in.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*yes sir, i'm in.*


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

put me in please, STIX


----------



## morninwood (Nov 5, 2010)

In


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*IN*

in


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

i will make you a sweet arse promo video if hook me up with a free rod. thanks!


----------



## shallow hal (Jan 13, 2011)

where do you register


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm still hoping to get one to match the one I gave my wife.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

My stix needs a partner!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*still need 3 billystix owners at the sale price*

i still need to get 3 wannabe owners for the price i quoted at the start of the contest!!
your choice 6ft6, 6ft9, 7 ft texas waderstix split eva grips $160 regular priced $250 i only have 3 spot's on this so i am now going to let it go open to the first 3 to contact me limit 1 per customer "reason"" is i want 6 customer's with 6 rods not 2 customer's sporting 3 rod's on this deal.
my reasoing on this is if i have 6 angler's then i can cover more ground than i can with 2 angler's with 3 custom billystix 
t shirts small, med, 3 xl gooooooodddd price need to move them make me an offer"but be ready to buy because i am ready to sell :rotfl:
stix
ps
this contest is going great i just might nave to increase the prize pkg!! let's wait and see what happens at the end.


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

*I need another STIX!*

I own one stix! Would like a 7fter!!!


----------



## Redfishraider (Sep 2, 2008)

*Stix*

Have heard a lot of great things about Stix......count me in for a new Stix.


----------



## Salvatrout (Nov 30, 2011)

Would love one stix


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Im a wader in need of a wader stix!!!!


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Go Stix!


----------



## chefshwn (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks again billy for the opportunity 2 win a STIX of a life time... weather the fishing Gods see fit 4 me to win one of your master pieces my son will sport a Texas wade STIX this summer 4 his bday... I just hope he let's me use it until my bday rolls around...


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

STIX please?? Would love one for the birthday in april .. thanks Billy


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Free BillyStix*

Put me in for one; Billy.

I am rod pore(sic) and in dire need for fish protection. C2


----------



## aaroneaton (Sep 25, 2010)

Wife won't let me spend $160 on a rod, but I would take a free one!!!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

L


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

What's a BillySTIX ???

Thank you for what you do !!!


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

6ft 6 texas wader


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi there Stix, Put me down for a freeby. Have two already. I keep catching Texas Slams with the blue Viper and haven't been able to get the black one wet as of yet........but soon I hope. COME ON SPRING!


----------



## mansfieldcrazy32 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm feeling lucky!!! count me in!!!


----------



## GrumboJumbo (May 20, 2011)

Count me in!!! Would love have one Stix in my collection!


----------



## poonchum (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks. Count me in.


----------



## Bayou RedFish (Jul 3, 2010)

Count me in Billy and thank you! stix to yaaaa


----------



## 2fast24 (Feb 7, 2012)

Stix it to me! Thanks


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Put my name in the hat


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

lets do this


----------



## B-Reel (Jun 29, 2011)

I am definately in to win a stix!


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a Billystix spiral and it is getting very lonely and wants a little brother. One of Billy's biggest fans. Count me in.


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

In.
Stix.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I want to chase some slicks with your fishing stix.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

STIX Is what I'd like to be fishing with is a STIX


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

winner , winner ,.....chicken dinner...i'm in....didnt get,,,,anything...for my birthday a couple weeks ago


----------



## mctrout28 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm in, need a new STIX


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

*Ill try a stix*

Never had a custom rod and am intrested in trying one out!


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

i would love one of those stix billy. count me in


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Did I win yet? LOL Count me in Billy.


----------



## JDW2 (Sep 1, 2010)

Would love to own the best, STIX


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I wanna win one!!


----------



## baycrusn (Feb 3, 2006)

*stix*

count me in also, would luv one of the stix


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*Is the contest over or what?????*

IS THE CONTEST OVER OR WHAT??????
STIX


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

It ain't over til tomorrow when I win


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Count me in STIX


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

Am I too late for STIX!!!!!


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

STIX!!!!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

I need the AGGIE STIX!! 
Thats awesome!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Give me a stix:dance:


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

*woot wooot*

count me in please ! :bounce:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I would enter, but I owe you!


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*"stix'*

How 'bout that rod! Burnt Orange if you please.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*I'll take my STIX with a big ole Dallas Cowboy Star!!! :doowapsta*_


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

In for the free rod.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> IS THE CONTEST OVER OR WHAT??????
> STIX


How many times can I enter? LOL


----------



## twinfish (Aug 15, 2005)

I want one.


----------



## jhamby7 (Aug 25, 2010)

i have an ugly stick, but want a new STIX.


----------



## duhinson1 (Jun 14, 2011)

I would love to try out one of these rods. Heard some good stories about them! Thanks!


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Would love a new stix


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Count me in !!!!!!!!


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

just ...once,,,i'd like to be able to say,,,,,,'winner,winner,,,chicken diner'....come-on,,,BILLY


----------



## SippinTexas (Sep 27, 2011)

*Stix*

Well I may seriously be looking at having one made. I just broke my favorite spinning rod yesterday ...... A Huskers Stix might be very interesting!


----------



## Trout Asassin (Feb 10, 2009)

Stix ME!


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Count me in! Thanks again Billy for your support of 2cool.


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd like to try one please!!!


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

In!


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

:cheers:Count me in Mr. Stixs

thanks for putting on the contest


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Stix me! Stix me!


----------



## PHATROLL (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for a chance at a free rod. Last month I would have put the code word in; 160 a bargin. Next time


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

I would like something other than these Academy specials I have.Count me in kind sir.


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

STIX!!!


----------



## mdeisher (Jul 14, 2010)

*I'm in*

STIX....


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

guess today we get to find out the winner!!!!

*crosses fingers*


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Come on Stix I have a new reel just sitting in the closet............


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> Come on Stix I have a new reel just sitting in the closet............


i was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm in at the last moment.


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

i will not beg.....i will not beg

yeah i will

please......


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Billy knows that I am going to be the winner of the stix


----------



## jdupton (Jul 14, 2007)

absolutely count me in...STIX me!!


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

I am tired of the wife borrowing mine, pick this and she will get the rod.....


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm not entering (because I won the last contest for a viper ) but I'd just like to say that I finally got to break in my new Stix. It came shipped with some mojo at no charge! Love my Stix! Thanks Billy 

Whoever the winner is gonna be, congrats! You're gonna LOVE it!!!


.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Put me in the running for a stix.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*nice mess a fish*



jeff.w said:


> I'm not entering (because I won the last contest for a viper ) but I'd just like to say that I finally got to break in my new Stix. It came shipped with some mojo at no charge! Love my Stix! Thanks Billy
> 
> Whoever the winner is gonna be, congrats! You're gonna LOVE it!!!
> 
> .


now that's what immmm talkinnn!!!
the texas waderstix in action ,gotta love it.
thank's dude
stix
ps
i just want you guy's to know i will be posting the winner tonight or tomorrow, also today is the last day for you to order your 6ft6 spiral with the eva grips for the sale price of $160 only have a couple left at this price & you will have to get in touch with me today.


----------



## Bay Walker (Mar 1, 2009)

Count me in I would like to try one of these


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*I'm in*

Yes sir, I could use a real rod for sure. I'm in. wos


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

who won Billy?


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a feeling on this one! Com'on man, papa needs a stix!


----------



## Maybe Someday (Feb 8, 2012)

me too i want one


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

It go great with my Shimano Trinidad 16a!!!


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

This is the wader stix. I would not use Trinidad 16A for wading. I will use my Curado 50E for this stix. It's a perfect match :cheers:


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

I know, glad someone caught on to that. But I'am going to place a order for a rod for my Shimano Trinidad 16a later this year. Haha.. this will be great for my Core 50mg7.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Whoever wins................CONGRATS !!!!!!!!! You'll love it............and they catch fish! Oh yea.................STIX !


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

*congrats!*


----------



## pineapple35 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Pick me plzzzz*

PLZ ENTER ME IN THE DRAWING FOR A FREE STIX...

THANK
FRED

[email protected]


----------



## rat-twins (Sep 15, 2005)

Stix!!!!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

congrats To fishingfred post #203


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations fishingfred! 


-mac-


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow!!!! Looks like I'm gonna be fishing this summer with a new Billy Stick!! Just bought a new reel and was thinking about new rod, I can't wait! Thanks Billy


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

*Stix*

Do you make custom stix for spincast reels? All your stix in pictures are stix for baitcast reels.:walkingsm


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

LingKiller said:


> Do you make custom stix for spincast reels? All your stix in pictures are stix for baitcast reels.:walkingsm


yes
i just this past week shipped 3 to texas and i currently have 2 on order 1 being for a tarpon, he is going to call it the "billystix tarpon tamer" :rotfl:
so the answer is yes, it's just that there are more guy's that use bait caster's than spin rod's so they get the most attetion ,but you egg beater guy's are ok with me i alway's had a couple in my boat for sure.
give me a call.
stix


----------



## beaux291 (Feb 28, 2012)

STIX!!!! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

fishingfred said:


> Wow!!!! Looks like I'm gonna be fishing this summer with a new Billy Stick!! Just bought a new reel and was thinking about new rod, I can't wait! Thanks Billy


It's one of a kind Fred Enjoy .......


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

oh the pain...sniff

congrats fishingfred Billystix rocks!


----------

